# square elastic



## bigfoot

From what I understand the stuff last forever and is great for shooting rocks? So where can you get the stuff at not too expensive and anybody that has some experience with it feel free to speak up on it
Thanks
Tony


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper jon done some chrony work today mate with the squared,results wernt to impressive ,but it hadnt been warmed in,ive used it in the past like a lot of the old school in uk,gets the job done with the right ammo,heavy ammo imho


----------



## Jacktrevally

www.slingshots.ws has squares on sale.

That is the only heavy elastic I can find locally, they are 4x3.5mm not perfectly square but....


----------



## Bill Hays

You can get solids off of McMaster-Carr.... round or square latex.
I've tested it out quite a bit in the past and it's plenty fast for shooting pretty much anything you want.

In this video I got 220 fps with round solid using 3/8" steel... after a couple of warm up shots it gets around 210 fps using .44 lead. The dropoff in velocity is far less when going heavier due in part to the harder draw force needed to pull it back.
The good thing about solids is it does last a lot longer than pretty much anything else. The big drawbacks are it's a lot harder to pull back, it takes a while to get used to the release impact, and of course it is slower... but not so slow that it can't be used to great effect on small game.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Bellsofhythe.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

you can get 6mm black sq band sets from us?


----------



## Jack Ratt

I've never used anything else, for 40yrs or so, so never had nothing to compare it with until now. I've only used it for target shooting, never hunting. It lasts for ever, I've never had one break, but it's a heck of a workout if you're shooting continually for an hour or so. It used to be "the standard" rubber here in the uk, in fact it was the only stuff you could get at one time.

I've just received some 1745 and some 3060 after reading this forum and I'm amazed how easy it is to shoot with. My aim is much steadier and although I haven't tried it on smaller targets yet, I'm sure I will be more accurate.

I'm still going to use it on some of my catty's if only to remind me of how it used to be.

It does feel slow, compared to my new tubes and you do need arms like Arnie to get a full draw.

When I first tried the 1745 I thought I was going to pull it off the forks, then I realised my arms weren't long enough.

Never done any "tests" as shooting catty's was just prely for fun. I never shot every week, or every month even, but I've had a working catty for all my adult life and it's been rigged with 6mm square rubber.

There are different grades of rubber though. The last batch I bought was "Red Kite" and that was much easier to draw that the stuff I used to get from my local fishing shop.


----------



## Charles

Jack Ratt said:


> I've never used anything else, for 40yrs or so, so never had nothing to compare it with until now. I've only used it for target shooting, never hunting. It lasts for ever, I've never had one break, but it's a heck of a workout if you're shooting continually for an hour or so. It used to be "the standard" rubber here in the uk, in fact it was the only stuff you could get at one time.
> 
> I've just received some 1745 and some 3060 after reading this forum and I'm amazed how easy it is to shoot with. My aim is much steadier and although I haven't tried it on smaller targets yet, I'm sure I will be more accurate.
> 
> I'm still going to use it on some of my catty's if only to remind me of how it used to be.
> 
> It does feel slow, compared to my new tubes and you do need arms like Arnie to get a full draw.
> 
> When I first tried the 1745 I thought I was going to pull it off the forks, then I realised my arms weren't long enough.
> 
> Never done any "tests" as shooting catty's was just prely for fun. I never shot every week, or every month even, but I've had a working catty for all my adult life and it's been rigged with 6mm square rubber.
> 
> There are different grades of rubber though. The last batch I bought was "Red Kite" and that was much easier to draw that the stuff I used to get from my local fishing shop.


Nice report. I have never seen the stuff this side of the pond.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## bigfoot

Thanks for all the replies. I reckon I will try and give it a go in next little bit. Thank you Mr. Hays for the website that iis where I will be getting it seems to be the cheapest. Probably try the solid round from there. I think with the heavy draw it will suit rocks pretty well which is all I shoot. Thanks again guys. I am trying to test some different band material to find what suits me best for shooting rocks. Any tips feel free to voice them


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Hogancastings said:


> you can get 6mm black sq band sets from us?


I didn't know that. I'll be looking for some, if my last sets work well this winter.


----------



## bootneck

broken in it's brilliant i use the break in period to get on form for hunting, i use the bellsofhythe stuff and have used red kyte the red kyte didnt last as long, i don't find it difficult to pull back and i draw to 3/4 butterfly but i do exercise alot so that might be why, great with heavy stones and heavy lead and you don't have to worry about it nicking on anything rough or sharp in your pocket, easely powerfull enough to take small game look up danielmorgan1976 on youtube he has a few hunting videos with the same elastic including a 50m kill on a duck


----------



## bigfoot

Sounds like I for sure need to give it a try. I checked out that bellofhythe but looks like they don't ship to US. I will have to give mcmaster carr a try as soon as I get a few extra bucks.


----------



## bootneck

the round solid is very similer to squares and well worth looking at too


----------



## orcrender

What are the part numbers to order from McMaster Carr?


----------



## bigfoot

What is the size of the round latex cord I should get, 1/4 inch

Here is the prices sizes and order number I think
1/16" 1775T21 $0.50 Per Ft. 1/8" 1775T23 0.80 Per Ft. 1/4" 1775T25 1.20 Per Ft. 3/8" 1775T27 1.78 Per Ft.


----------



## Phil Rosa-Leeke

That site that Mr Hays put up sure does have some interesting sizes, even below the 6mm mark

http://www.mcmaster....-rubber/=e9lv69

Click on "Cord Stock" then "Square"


----------



## AZshooter

If you want 1/4 inch natural rubber, McMaster Carr only lists round stock ( #1775T25 )....The square stock listed seems to be some sort of sythetic type of rubber...Maybe Hays has better reference, but all I could find is the round stock in natural rubber...


----------



## Bill Hays

bigfoot said:


> What is the size of the round latex cord I should get, 1/4 inch
> 
> Here is the prices sizes and order number I think
> 1/16" 1775T21 $0.50 Per Ft. 1/8" 1775T23 0.80 Per Ft. 1/4" 1775T25 1.20 Per Ft. 3/8" 1775T27 1.78 Per Ft.


Yeah that's the stuff... I looked on there and didn't see square anymore, but the 1/4" round works well.


----------



## Bill Hays

Phil Rosa-Leeke said:


> That site that Mr Hays put up sure does have some interesting sizes, even below the 6mm mark
> 
> http://www.mcmaster....-rubber/=e9lv69
> 
> Click on "Cord Stock" then "Square"


I don't think that stuff will work... it's listed as a shore hardness rating of 75a.... slingshot rubber (latex) needs to be 35a - around 40a.


----------



## Phil Rosa-Leeke

Bill Hays said:


> That site that Mr Hays put up sure does have some interesting sizes, even below the 6mm mark
> 
> http://www.mcmaster....-rubber/=e9lv69
> 
> Click on "Cord Stock" then "Square"


I don't think that stuff will work... it's listed as a shore hardness rating of 75a.... slingshot rubber (latex) needs to be 35a - around 40a.
[/quote]

Thanks for that. In that case, what about the elastic on the following page:

http://www.bellsofhythe.com/products.asp?catid=163

They seem to have repeated the same items a few times as you scroll down, but you can see what they have to offer. The square elastic start about a third way down the page.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

The black stuff, is the type I sent Gamekeeper.


----------



## orcrender

I bought some of the cord stock from McMaster Carr and it has little stretch. Found out it is used to make o-rings and such.


----------



## AZshooter

Orcrender....McMaster Carr offers Natural Rubber and synthetic stock...The #1775T25 ,1/4" round stock is 97% natural latex rubber...It sounds like you ordered the other variety offered...


----------



## orcrender

Yes I did order the other that they offered in cord stock.


----------

